# Working in South Africa



## jimmythescot (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi,

Just wondering how easy or difficult it is for someone like me who currently works in customer services to relocate to South Africa to live and work. Any tips?

Thanks,
Jimmy


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

jimmythescot said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering how easy or difficult it is for someone like me who currently works in customer services to relocate to South Africa to live and work. Any tips?
> 
> ...


Depends how you define "customer services" - If its an unskilled occupation you will most likely have some difficulty in getting a job and if you do the pay will be extremely low.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Even for Skilled it is quite difficult, Best of luck for ur job search. But definately pay is going to be very low.


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

jimmythescot said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering how easy or difficult it is for someone like me who currently works in customer services to relocate to South Africa to live and work. Any tips?
> 
> ...


virtualy impossible. you would be better looking at own buissness visa. if you look at the tourist industry you can reduce investment required.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Stevan said:


> virtualy impossible. you would be better looking at own buissness visa. if you look at the tourist industry you can reduce investment required.


Better staying in Europe. (Period)


----------



## jimmythescot (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for the tips re: South Africa. I also own a flat in Bulgaria. I was thinking of taking early retirement and going to live out there, but Idon't know if you can stay beyond the 3 month visa, even though they are now in the EU...any ideas?


----------



## steveh (Apr 30, 2009)

If you can prove you have and income of R20000 a month (approx #1300 - #1400) you can apply for a retirement VISA in South Africa.
Out goings are not taken into consideration


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

steveh said:


> If you can prove you have and income of R20000 a month (approx #1300 - #1400) you can apply for a retirement VISA in South Africa.
> Out goings are not taken into consideration


This is how i got my visa, you can go straight to permenant residence via this route. Strange thing is for temporary you need 20000 for you and each dependant, permenant it is 20000 for whole family. 

My permenant residence took 6 months to process via this route. you could reside on visitor visa for this time. But if it takes longer you would need to leave country then return to update visitor visa.

I would recomend using a reputable agent who has offices in South Africa.


----------



## steveh (Apr 30, 2009)

Stevan said:


> This is how i got my visa, you can go straight to permenant residence via this route. Strange thing is for temporary you need 20000 for you and each dependant, permenant it is 20000 for whole family.
> 
> My permenant residence took 6 months to process via this route. you could reside on visitor visa for this time. But if it takes longer you would need to leave country then return to update visitor visa.
> 
> I would recomend using a reputable agent who has offices in South Africa.


This is what we're going to do in September using a recomended agent. Have you ever had to get a work endorsement? If so, how long long does it take.


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

steveh said:


> This is what we're going to do in September using a recomended agent. Have you ever had to get a work endorsement? If so, how long long does it take.



You dont need a work endorsment with permenant visa, you have all the rights of a citizen, except voting. Not sure with temporary visa but i think you can work with this visa as well.


----------



## steveh (Apr 30, 2009)

Stevan said:


> You dont need a work endorsment with permenant visa, you have all the rights of a citizen, except voting. Not sure with temporary visa but i think you can work with this visa as well.


Thanks, that very usefull


----------



## Jaych (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi All,

I have an offer to move to Joburg next month ... need help with the following details:

1. Cost of living. What would be a good salary (with saving's opportunity) say for someone in a middle mgmt position earning about US$60K in India

2. Cost of housing - 2 bhk in a safe & secure area

3. Best places to stay there. Sandton ??

Thanks


----------



## JulianQ101 (Jul 17, 2009)

Jaych said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an offer to move to Joburg next month ... need help with the following details:
> 
> ...


What line of work (industry) is the job offer? What is the company? Middle managers can earn very different income depending on the type of work. For example, a chartered accountant in an investment house would earn buckets more than a manager in a call centre company. Also depends on the benefits being offered: things like medical insurance, retirement savings plan and other employee benefits (like life insurance) have a real monetary value and should be factored into the job offer.


----------



## Jaych (Jul 25, 2009)

JulianQ101 said:


> What line of work (industry) is the job offer? What is the company? Middle managers can earn very different income depending on the type of work. For example, a chartered accountant in an investment house would earn buckets more than a manager in a call centre company. Also depends on the benefits being offered: things like medical insurance, retirement savings plan and other employee benefits (like life insurance) have a real monetary value and should be factored into the job offer.


Thanks Julian ! I work in the telecom industry and my client will be one of the top 2 mobile service providers in SA. Its a Sales & Marketing role ...

Am likely to be there for the next 2 years ... so just need to understand cost of living wrt. housing, food & living, travel cost (I believe a car is a must - rental cost ?), taxation rules in SA, medical insurance, cost of schooling for my 16 month old etc. Haven't frozen on the compensation part yet, so need to be sure I am taking the right call. Cheers !


----------



## TViot (Jul 27, 2009)

jimmythescot said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering how easy or difficult it is for someone like me who currently works in customer services to relocate to South Africa to live and work. Any tips?
> 
> ...


The are plenty of jobs for customer service agents in South Africa, the job is not very well paid however if you speak French, German, Spanish or sometimes Portuguese the job is a better paid. Often required to work shifts. 

Taking into account that South Africa does not have a very sound public transport system you would need a car which is very expensive and so to is petrol, housing is expensive however you can if you earn between 15 -18000 a month after tax you will be comfortable. Provided you are single with no dependants or have a second income.

Try bizcommunity.co.za or careerjunction.co.za for more info and good luck


----------

